# Seeking expats in Canada for paid interview by phone/Skype



## profile (Nov 21, 2008)

Seeking expats in Canada who are willing to be interviewed by Skype/phone (reasonable charges reimbursed)about their experience of expat life.

The interview will be used as the basis for an article to be placed on a website for current/prospective expats.

You would need to be one of the following:

1. Foreign professional
2. Student
3. Entrepreneur
4. Senior Citizens / retirees
5. Housewifes / partners of the first 3

You will receive $25 USD in payment for the interview, which will take around 25 - 40 minutes.

Please send private message for more information.


----------



## gmchangazi (Nov 21, 2008)

*interview*

pls provide me details for this how we prceed further

khan




profile said:


> Seeking expats in Canada who are willing to be interviewed by Skype/phone (reasonable charges reimbursed)about their experience of expat life.
> 
> The interview will be used as the basis for an article to be placed on a website for current/prospective expats.
> 
> ...


----------



## profile (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Khan,

Would you mind emailing me at [email protected] so I can provide further information and set up an interview ?

Regards,

Jan


----------

